# is it ok to feed raw potato skins to chickens?



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Is it ok to feed raw potato skins to chickens?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

IMO, yes. We do all the time. But see what others say too first!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Either the goats or the chicken get the peelings.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I eat the skins, that's where alot of the nutrients are, but if there are leftovers the chooks get them.

The potential problem you might hear about with potato skins is if they are very green, it can indicate that the potato may have produced concentrations of the toxins solanine and chaconimine.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I throw all the kitchen scraps into the coop but the chix don't eat onions, garlic, or potatoes. It all rots down fast enough and then makes its way to the compost pile with the chicken litter. My chix may not eat the potatoes simply because they have so much other stuff they like better.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

mrs whodunit said:


> Either the goats or the chicken get the peelings.


I am deferring to the expert from Idaho on potatoes.


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

Just cook the peels. Only a ruminant (goat, sheep, cow, ect.) can digest raw potato peels. When I peel potatoes, I just put the peels in another pot and boil till tender. After they are cool, the chickens devour them.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Kim is correct!
They will eat them if they are soft.
The peels raw are hard to peck.

Same goes for carrot ends too.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

DEKE01 said:


> I throw all the kitchen scraps into the coop but the chix don't eat onions, garlic, or potatoes. It all rots down fast enough and then makes its way to the compost pile with the chicken litter. My chix may not eat the potatoes simply because they have so much other stuff they like better.


Same here. I try not to over think things.


----------



## Delion (Dec 6, 2013)

Our chickens have eaten and survived eating raw potato peels. 

In winter with the wood cook-stove going all the time, I like to cook the peelings to give them something warm to eat when the weather is so cold up here. They definitely prefer eating cooked peelings, just because they go down easier.

We have a slop pail in the kitchen and EVERYTHING we don't use for food, all the trimmings, peelings and food scraps goes in that pail. 

Whatever the chickens don't care for, they leave which turns into compost.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok thank you, I like the idea of cooking them for a little bit....my dogs have always liked raw potato peelings that hit the floor


----------



## viper125 (Nov 19, 2013)

I feed them all fruit and veggy leftovers, except garlic,onions peppers and citrus mostly. They love the peels of potatoes and eat them here. Melon rinds in the summer green side down, also cut op soft unwanted apples for them. They are eating machines. and Being in Kentucky i have seen them raised free range with never any commercial feed. And they do excellent. Heard to watch snakes or mice and things don't get to them. But what i see the chickens see them as food. Never much left. Might eat eggs if the catch them sleeping. But the snake stands no chance if they find him out. No more then another bleeding chicken does.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

as long as they aren't green I would feed them all the raw peelings they want.


----------



## Delion (Dec 6, 2013)

viper125 said:


> Heard to watch snakes or mice and things don't get to them. But what i see the chickens see them as food. Never much left. Might eat eggs if the catch them sleeping. But the snake stands no chance if they find him out. No more then another bleeding chicken does.


This hits a note with me. I'm sorry to report that our children took the greatest delight in catching frogs and tossing them into the chick pen and laughing themselves silly watching what they called a" frog-a-thon" :hysterical:

Considering we couldn't avoid running the frogs over when we mowed the grass, I don't know which was a worse way to go, but the chicks sure get great exercise!


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

raw potato peels arent really good for them, it gives them diarrhea bad. cooked is ok.


----------

